# My short term goals



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to seek formal treatment for my anxiety this week. I have never before considered doing this, but after having a conversation with a good friend, I believe it is now time. Also, I am going to try to talk to a girl I am fond of in one of my classes and see how that goes, but that is not a guarantee. It might happen...I mean, miracles do happen once in awhile, right?


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

Miracles happen in the movies.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

who says it needs miracles to happen? 

so your goals are seeking profressional treatment and talking a girl. thats something! go ahead, wish you luck


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck


----------

